
Ask HN: How many weeks of vacation do you take? - duren
I&#x27;m curious how many weeks (or days) of vacation you take per year. Especially those who have an &quot;unlimited&quot; vacation policy.
======
muzuq
I don't have an unlimited policy, and honestly it's for the best as I would
likely abuse it.

I'm in North America. I get 3 weeks. I take 3 weeks.

Edit for clarification: 3 weeks of paid. Unlimited if conditions require it
(mental leave, sick leave, etc). I generally use 10 of my 15 days to extend
3-day weekends (if we get the Friday off for a bank holiday, I take the Monday
as well). I save the other 5 for half days to do whatever.

~~~
duren
I get that (currently trying to not abuse unlimited policy).

------
tchaffee
Ever since experiencing the 5 to 6 weeks of vacation that is standard the day
you start a job in Europe, I take a minimum of 4 weeks a year. I started my
own company quite a few years ago, so it's usually me paying for it now, but
it wasn't always that way. Even with me paying for it, 4 weeks feels like the
minimum required for me for a good work / life balance and mental health.

~~~
duren
This reminds me, I need to move to Europe.

4 week minimum seems healthy, good on you!

------
surak
We have 3 months of unpaid leave each year, and I tend to use up about 2 - 2.5
months.

~~~
duren
3 months of unpaid, that's really interesting, I've never heard of that
before. What country are you in?

